# USB Flash Drive keeps flashing on and off when put in my computer



## StevoK (Mar 29, 2009)

I tried different USB ports but everytime I put in my USB Flash Drive, it asks what I want to do (open folder to view files, etc..) then when I choose to, it loads a blank screen, then asks me again. It just asks, then stops, then asks, then stops...It isn't the Flash Drive, I tried it on my brothers comp and it works fine.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi stevok,

try uninstalling all usb controllers
unplug all usb devices and reboot twice then plug them back in and see if it works


----------

